
Show HN: Chatdog – A pseudonymous Telegram alternative - jfornear
https://chat.dog/lobby
======
jfornear
Hi HN,

I started on a new project called Chatdog
([https://chat.dog](https://chat.dog)) to create an alternative to Telegram,
et al. Telegram forces you to download their app and provide your phone number
to join a room. Chatdog doesn’t require any personal data and can be used
pseudonymously or even anonymously!

~~~
stackerrobot
It's not too bad, but am not a huge fan of it being basically IRC but made
fancier under a new name. I'd love to see a list of additional features!

~~~
jfornear
Thanks for the feedback! This is an early release and there are definitely
additional features planned.

------
dschep
Is the name a nod to Cryptocat[0]?

[0] [https://crypto.cat](https://crypto.cat)

~~~
jfornear
No the name just came out of the fun dog icon, which was inspired by Neko
Atsume and Big Dogs.

~~~
dschep
Hah. Funny coincidence.

